
Research into the reasons for trepanation (2016) - clouddrover
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20160826-why-our-ancestors-drilled-holes-in-each-others-skulls
======
frgtpsswrdlame
If you're interested in trepanation, there's a fascinating documentary from
the late 90s called 'A Hole in the Head' about people performing self-
trepanation. Cooky for sure but I've been fascinated ever since. It has made
me wonder what percentage of ancient trepanations were done purely for the
mysticism of piercing something which shouldn't be pierced.

------
escanda
In 500 years lobotomy devices will be rediscovered by some scholar, or many
other psychiatry procedures that are performed up to date, as rituals.

Drilling someone's mind seems to be a common theme among societies.

Thousands of years of evolution to end up making something like that a part of
the science corpus. Discouraging.

~~~
Hydraulix989
ECT as well, while you mention it.

~~~
przemub
Well, at the very least electroconvulsive therapy is proven to be effective in
psychoses, while lobotomy has no added benefits. ECT will (or so I hope) be
replaced in the future but maybe not by something fundamentally different -
just more easily palatable.

------
Theodores
There is the problem of pre-history and people not writing stuff down. So the
topic is always going to be open to interpretation.

People in the 60's did the hole in the head to get high - more oxygen to the
brain. Not everyone but a few people. It could have been a thing like that
fashion a few years ago with people getting their tongues split in two -
detestable as a thought for most people but with some people who get into it.

I thought that there were also necklaces with the bone discs, not seen any
stories of that recently.

~~~
kace91
>People in the 60's did the hole in the head to get high - more oxygen to the
brain. Not everyone but a few people

Do you have any sources for that? It's the the first time I've heard of such a
thing. Not doubting you, just curious to learn more.

~~~
malaya_zemlya
here's an account of one person who've done this: [https://news.bme.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/09/pubring/peop...](https://news.bme.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/09/pubring/people/A10101/trepan/index.html) Not for the
faint of heart

